# Major TroutSupport.com Announcement coming This Sunday Night



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This Sunday at 7pm... A date that will change the way you fish shallow water FOREVER!!!

There are subtle hints in the photos below.. First one to guess the hint correctly you will get one FREE.... :cheers:

One winner per photo. Post your answers here in the thread.

Photo Attribution belongs to 123RF.com for the photos. All photos used for marketing paid for and in compliance with the owners requirements and the Digital Millennium Copyright Act.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Green water*

Green water


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

How to catch trout in the surf video.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

How to catch the ladies on Land or Sea


----------



## NE14fishing (Aug 27, 2012)

Fishing sand flats with clear water and grass?


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

Sight Fishing shallow flats


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

Fishing The Neritic Zone


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

"knee deep sow's"


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Calendar with targeted fishing spots every month!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Catching land tunas from shore. 

The Tinder for fishing


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

Snapper Video is going to get released?

How to catch crabs?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

The difference between trophy and every day trout.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

How to know if the removed carpet matched the drapes.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Shallow water reds?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... keep going.. 

Hint.. It's not an instructional DVD. Think less theoretically.

"Shallow water reds" this one starts to go in the right direction, but most won't figure out why. This guess moves toward the simple, yet in your face subtle hints that are in the photos.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Drought Support. 

How and where to hook a slump buster. In the face. :fish:


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

It's a release of a new lure. Weedless - Top water for Reds.


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

*subtle hints*

Breaks, troughs, guts, color change/streaks, shallow grass flats, transition zones


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

ruquick said:


> Calendar with targeted fishing spots every month!


^^^This for East Galveston Bay^^^ lol:biggrin:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Your attitude/frame of mind matter when fishing. Appreciate the scenery.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't really tell in 2nd photo, but does it have anything to do with the boobies getting progressively smaller...Target the big ones, but still be grateful for a couple of small ones?


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Fish the obvious
bait in the surf


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

First picture, fish can see your shadow when fishing the flats.

Second picture, if the cattle are lying down it's not good fishing. 

Picture number three, wear polarized sunglasses

Picture number four, light colored lures in green water work well. 

TH


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Putting the reds to sleep


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Picture number four, light colored lures in green water work well.


Getting closer!!!!!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Color contrasts and gettin their attention, in the water. 

Pic #2 throws me off though. I cant tell if the sunglasses are covering up the adams apple or its hair. Or if it 12 or 22.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I know!!! And It works! Been playing with it for a week or two. Fish seem to really like it. one did seem to mix with a pink topwater and came out to look killer.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Just here to look at the pics.....lol

Skinny water almost no water fishing techniques

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Picture 1: Don't get detracted by "fake" products
Picture 2: Sunglasses are essential to fishing in general
Picture 3: cant see anything in shallow water without sunglasses
Picture 4: after a long day of fishing, take a nap


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm gonna say it has something to do with being bushless, I mean weedless.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Maybe you guys need to look closer ;-)


I like how the second one has a 'Thinking' look on her face.. sorta like how you guys must be looking right now. The last one is very abstract I must admit.


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Tobin
Do I get play?


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

When to use artificial and when to go with "natural"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

My Coast Outdoors said:


> Tobin
> Do I get play?


Absolutely, I'd be honored!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

livinadream said:


> When to use artificial and when to go with "natural"
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure there aren't any aftermarkets in thos pics.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> The last one is very abstract I must admit.


In all 4 or 5 pics, their legs are all twisted up.

Pic #4, only has one foot.

And if you look close, at the grass, it looks like she was on her belly for some time before rolling her footless self over.


----------



## 5151 (Feb 14, 2013)

Fishing clear days, cloudy days, Clearwater and grass


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Teaser
Poser


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I caught some nice Reds yesterday in 12'' of water.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Well*



Rack Ranch said:


> I caught some nice Reds yesterday in 12'' of water.


What did you do, toss the brunettes back or something? 

TH


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm thinking it has to do something to do with these ladies bikinis...Color & contrast along with with water condition, clarity, & bottom conditions...My guess is selecting optimal lure color & contrast under different water / bottom conditions...Pic#1...White / bone bait over sand bottom / clear green / blue water...Pic#2...Bright colorful bait over sandy bottom / unclear water / overcast conditions...Pic#3...Dark bait in clear water over shell...Pic#4...Shiny / glitter bait over grass bottom...I especially like the bottom conditions in pic one just for the record


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Just couldn't get their lips around my bait...kisssm


Trouthunter said:


> What did you do, toss the brunettes back or something?
> 
> TH


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Something about feeling a bump...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm thinking it has to do something to do with these ladies bikinis...Color & contrast along with with water condition, clarity, & bottom conditions...My guess is selecting optimal lure color & contrast under different water / bottom conditions...Pic#1...White / bone bait over sand bottom / clear green / blue water...Pic#2...Bright colorful bait over sandy bottom / unclear water / overcast conditions...Pic#3...Dark bait in clear water over shell...Pic#4...Shiny / glitter bait over grass bottom...I especially like the bottom conditions in pic one just for the record


Warmer....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Still just here for the pics.....

Knee deep or less.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

The lady passed out in the grass, is she going to be alright?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it is some sort of skirt or add on for lures 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

barronj said:


> The lady passed out in the grass, is she going to be alright?


LOL... had something typed as a reply and thought better of it.. ;-)


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

You have figured out a way for guys running fishing industry companies to score groupies... 

please make that it ...

please please please please please... 


contrast to the background


----------



## Taylor1981 (Jun 11, 2015)

1 rough surf
2 calm surf
3 glassed water
4 I think she needs mouth to mouth

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Balls deep...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

1) clear shallow bottoms
2) skinny bottom
3) sexy shad í ½í¸³
4) sandy shoreline
5) hubba hubba :fish:
6) Tight conditions


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Based on the hints so far, it might be a new lure that optically looks different based on the surroundings...and you can change it out on different lures. 

Perhaps some kind 'skin' with those properties that you can apply and remove from different types of baits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

I know what it is!!!!!! Do I get to play Tobin?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

The deep end of the pool !


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

Think I might have an idea....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Horsefly (Aug 12, 2005)

Artificial versus natural. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

How to "motorboat" into an area without running off the fish?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Analogy...woman = fish

Pic 1....she's out moving around mid day
Pic 2... she's waiting to ambush so bright colored baits on cloudy days
Pic 3....She's waking up early since sun is in her face in the am so need darker baits
Pic 4....she's hanging out in the grass so natural color baits when fishing shallow grass

2cool thread for those of us having a hard time sleeping....FC


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks like you are pointing to a way to find and catch fish in shallow waters.
I am thinking the ladies are indications of "fish" and you might see them tailing (standing up Pic1) 
They may be lying in wait to ambush your bait by lying in sand bottom around tall grass (lying down Pic2)
Or you may find them around structure like the chair (sitting on chair Pic3)
But most of all they will be on the flats and lying in wait for a good meal (lying flat Pic4)
You must have something that can help you find, locate and catch fish easier on the flats I am guessing?!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I studied the pics again this morning...Making me want to break out my Ugly Stick


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

your teaming up with chicken boy and making a flounder video!!!!

aren't those chicken boy's chicks!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I was going to say a new soft plastic but only the last pic showed some plastic


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Keep it natural


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

bonkers said:


> Looks like you are pointing to a way to find and catch fish in shallow waters.
> But most of all they will be on the flats and lying in wait for a good meal (lying flat Pic4)


Shallow grassy waters, yes.. I think there's even a little seaweed on one of the beaches too. ya'll are thinking way too theoretical on this one.. There's no concept on this one... I bet Joe could come on here and guess these right off the bat ;-) Think more like ChickenBoy.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Troutsupport personal flotation devices!!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Offshore (#2 and 3 are off of the shore). Just a shot in the dark...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You will have a better chance of catching fish by getting out on the water than sitting here looking at chicks in bikini pics...Great Advice!


----------



## Firetigr (May 1, 2012)

Catching flounder in the surf!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> Shallow grassy waters, yes..


A top water. That is somehow made grassless through sorcery and small vibrations. That is tubular in shape and looks. Maybe a little helmet on top for aerodynamics.

And it is a muscle relaxer for the ladies. See pic #4.

Tobins Tickle Pickle :doowapsta


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The ladies are all positioned on various surfaces...The first pic is in sand...Second is in sand / mix (shell or grass)...Third pic might be representing shell...The last is on grass...Remember what the bottom is like when you hook up as this might be where the fish are staging and could be the focus of where you should be fishing.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Blk Jck224 requested a closer look, although I can't supply the photo he was asking for here's another.. 

I think she's like.. "C'mon guys, it's obvious, you haven't guessed it yet" ;-)

It's not conceptual, not a concept, and while it has to do with the shallow grass and weed on the beach the hints aren't directed at that.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

When I think of Joe, I think of flounder...Flounder have both eyes on the same side of their head just like these wimmen...None of these ladies are wearing sunglasses and flounder don't wear sunglasses...In pics 3 & 4 the wimmen have their eyes closed when the sun is shining right in their face...In pics 1 & 2 their eyes are open when there isn't direct sunlight....Therefore my next guess is that the founder bite will be better when they have their eyes open in non-direct sunlight conditions...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> Blk Jck224 requested a closer look, although I can't supply the photo he was asking for here's another..
> 
> I think she's like.. "C'mon guys, it's obvious, you haven't guessed it yet" ;-)
> 
> It's not conceptual, not a concept, and while it has to do with the shallow grass and weed on the beach the hints aren't directed at that.


Please rotate 180*...LOL


----------



## head shaker (Jun 27, 2012)

knee deep, hard sand, clear water with grass


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Better yet...Bring her with you & Joe when y'all come over to shoot lure presentation video in my pool for your flouder DVD.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

sunscreen?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it a lure selection guide?

P.S. You've been consulting with Chickenboy on your marketing strategy, huh?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Or is it a new split tail jig?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Or is it a new split tail jig?


Nope...All the pics are of white girls Mike.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nope...All the pics are of white girls Mike.


 White girls can't be split tails? 

Please refer to the Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> White girls can't be split tails?
> 
> Please refer to the Urban Dictionary.


You said split tail jig...Jus Sayin


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You said split tail jig...Jus Sayin


Aha! Yes I did. LMFAO!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Spring and summer beach and shallow water tactics


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

2 piece tactics top and bottom


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

If Chickenboy can figure it out then how about a simple "Good looking, good enough to bite, good enough to make people look more than once *lure* that will catch fishermen and fish alike!" Pic 4 would be the lure in grass...such a great looking lure for sure!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

_The grass flats are starting to get more floating grass and thats what its for, that and marshes with wigeon grass,
_

All these chicks (and the dude in pic #2) are higher than a giraffes *** on that hippy grass :walkingsm

Weedless, slow sink, soft plastic.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Is it a lure selection guide?
> 
> P.S. You've been consulting with Chickenboy on your marketing strategy, huh?


Nah.. I'm potlicking Joe, or errrrr... he's my mentor. I'll never be at his level. LOL.

The photos might have something to do with your guess though...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

bonkers said:


> If Chickenboy can figure it out then how about a simple "Good looking, good enough to bite, good enough to make people look more than once *lure* that will catch fishermen and fish alike!" Pic 4 would be the lure in grass...such a great looking lure for sure!


Charlie.. you're onto something for sure man...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

batmaninja said:


> _The grass flats are starting to get more floating grass and thats what its for, that and marshes with wigeon grass,
> _
> 
> All these chicks (and the dude in pic #2) are higher than a giraffes *** on that hippy grass :walkingsm
> ...


and....


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

And. 

Its black. 

With single hooks.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Picture #1 use a white lure over sand on a clear day


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> and....


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


ROFL... now that IS Funny!!!! Rolling!


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Choosing your lure color according to the bottom conditions.............


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> ROFL... now that IS Funny!!!! Rolling!





Texun4 said:


> Choosing your lure color according to the bottom conditions.............


That is why I posted the butt juice pic...I figured since Tobin won't post a posterior pic of chick # 1, she might have boycotted washing her arse for some crazy reason, must be awfully gamey, and certainly has nasty skid marks...Therefore a Psyco Chicken In Texas Roach doused with Chicken Chit would be best suited for her bottom condition...Jus Sayin!


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

new top water


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Is joe coming out with a top water bait?


----------



## RossF (Jan 24, 2017)

Aggie87 said:


> new top water


Was just about to post the same thing....

A new top water lure


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RossF said:


> Was just about to post the same thing....
> 
> A new top water lure


If it is, you must keep a knee bent while using it as evidenced in the pictures...It doesn't matter if it the left, right, or both


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

What kind of bottom we should be "lured" to.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

You're releasing the TRD


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

While the upper, err, surface area may be bumpy and wavy or calm and flat which we immediately pay attention too it is the bottom hidden area that will have flounder or fish. We pay too much attention to the surface conditions and neglect the bottom bite. No hiney in any pic.


----------



## Palerider (Jun 29, 2016)

Troutsupport is coming out with a line of lures in-
Pic #1 - Bone/Pearl


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

You are gonna make a new video, in shallow water with these ladies catching lots of fish. And I will pre-order.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Palerider said:


> Troutsupport is coming out with a line of lures in-
> Pic #1 - Bone/Pearl


Ooooooo!!!! Close! You're onto it... just a little adjustment...


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

New top in Bone, chartreuse, black and woodpecker


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Pic one
Bone Diamond


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Pic 2 chartreuse/limetruse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

A guide that outlines what lures and colors to us in certain situations.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Pic one
> Bone Diamond


We have a winner!!!!! 
SGREM get's one in Bone Diamond

AND

PALERIDER get's one to because he caught a little mistake I made with the photo.. his read was accurate. She does have little pearl things on that bone colored binkini top...


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Pic 3

Black and Blue!?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

#3 Black and gold, black and gold!


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pic #2
chartreuse/gold

Pic #3
black/chrome


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

pic #3 texas roach?


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

#3 Blue and Gold?!


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

#2 Chartreuse Flash


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

#2 - Green/chartreuse

#3 - Black/chrome/gold just to be a little different, I think this one has been called out already.

#4 - chrome/blue or blue crab? Can we get another pic of 4? lol


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

batmaninja said:


> #3 Black and gold, black and gold!


Winners on Pic three... BATMANINJA

AND

HAWGLIFE for going with Texas Roach. Calling mine Golden Roach though. Close enough.

Ya'll realize how hard it was to find a black and gold bikini with a yellow tail. I did find a rather dark lady with a yellow tail but I wasn't going anywhere near that one.. LOL.. Besides she was missing the gold part.

Can't believe no one has gotten Pic 2 yet.....


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

#2 Limetreuse


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

#4 White Ice

.....Can you tell how bored I am at work lmao!!


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

#2 green/lime aka green body w/ yellow tail


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

johnsons1480 said:


> Pic 2 chartreuse/limetruse
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Or maybe a nuclear chicken type color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Last guess

#4 Magic Grass


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

#2 Tequila Sunrise or sunset
#4 Clown - Red head/white body


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

troutsupport said:


> Winners on Pic three... BATMANINJA
> 
> AND
> 
> ...


Yes!!!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

#2 is clown?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome! Looking forward to using it next month with the S Padre P I M P. 

#4 Clear, or red head pasty white body


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I have the answer to all 4, but I'm not allowed to play. I'll give yall a hint for 4, he was a great escape artist. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

#4 Hoodeeny (sp?) or Houdini


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> I have the answer to all 4, but I'm not allowed to play. I'll give yall a hint for 4, he was a great escape artist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


#4 Janes addiction lol?


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

#4 Houdini


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Houdini


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

#4 Copperfield


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

huntfish2011 said:


> #4 Copperfield


****, I think you nailed it!


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

#4 Baby trout


----------



## Palerider (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks! Great DVDs by the way.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

#2 Fire Tiger


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

#2 Texas Shad


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

huntfish2011 said:


> #4 Hoodeeny (sp?) or Houdini


HuntFish Get's it on the Assist from SharkChum. 
Houdini....

Thought know one would get that one.. 
Green on the back, Light ghostlike base, hints of red and copper...

Still supersized no one said "Reds in Shallow Grass" with that one ;-)

But Houdini was the winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Only one left and Baby Kat and Texun4 are real close.. Maybe the above explanation of Houdini might help...


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

#2 Lemon Lime. Or maybe Gagging Green.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

#2 - bullfrog

#2 - keylime

#2 - chicken on a chain

That's all I got... Lol thanks for the opportunity, and can't wait to find out what the product is!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

#2 sex on the beach


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

#2 Limon or limetruse or 7up


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

#2 lemon grass or yellow w/ chartreuse tail or green w/ chartreuse tail


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

#2 chartreuse gold or tequila gold or dirty booger


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

#2 -watermelon? perch? hot tiger? margarita?


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Your own line of baits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Crazy chicken head on #2, final answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Magic marsh weedless surf fishing video!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

#2...Slimetreuse


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

22'baykat said:


> #2 - bullfrog
> 
> #2 - keylime
> 
> ...


And BabyKat get's it with Chicken on a Chain..

I mean come on... Green Top, white girl base, and a Yellow Tail... ;-)

I am going to throw BlkJk224 a pack of TxRoach.. cause we all know he's 
fishing some 'Dirrrrrrrrrttttttyyyyy Water' LOL..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> And BabyKat get's it with Chicken on a Chain..
> 
> I mean come on... Green Top, white girl base, and a Yellow Tail... ;-)
> 
> ...


Thanks Man...Only on my birthday though Bro...It isn't my fault that God built a septic system right next to the family playground...C'mon Man!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Thanks Man...Only on my birthday though Bro...It isn't my fault that God built a septic system right next to the family playground...C'mon Man!


What do they say.. God must have been a Civil Engineer ;-) LOL...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Still here to just look at the pics......lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Still here to just look at the pics......lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Fabulous...


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

NEW bait.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes! Was wondering what the belly piercing was. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Yes! Was wondering what the belly piercing was. Lol


Sounds like you might want to go exploring for possible lint deposits in the vicinity...Honeymoon phase already over?


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> And BabyKat get's it with Chicken on a Chain..
> 
> I mean come on... Green Top, white girl base, and a Yellow Tail... ;-)
> 
> ...


Lol. Thanks Tobin, this contest was definitely interesting!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm happy with the booby prize...No pun intended


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sounds like you might want to go exploring for possible lint deposits in the vicinity...Honeymoon phase already over?


No sir, it just looks like mine. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I has going to guess...how to predict when a guide will go BSC on you..
Guess I was to late...lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> No sir, it just looks like mine. Lol
> 
> You have the same belly piercing? W T F


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Capt. Marcus Canales said:
> 
> 
> > No sir, it just looks like mine. Lol
> ...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Yes! Was wondering what the belly piercing was. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Just like you Marcus to be looking for the overlooked intricate details while on the water ;-)


----------



## Texun4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Fun Contest!! Looking forward to the new baits!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Texun4 said:


> Fun Contest!! Looking forward to the new baits!!


Thank you Texun4. It was fun!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Was a super fun contest, can't wait to use them, look forward to it! Pictures were even better to boot! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> HuntFish Get's it on the Assist from SharkChum.
> Houdini....
> 
> Thought know one would get that one..
> ...


Heck Yeah! I'm still curious to see what the design looks like.

Green to SharkChum for the assist. :brew2:


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Where are they going to be sold? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Starting off with on TroutSupport.com but hope to ramp up to some key tackle shops in select areas.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Is Diamond Boner her stage name?


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

It must be about the virtues of Catch and Release


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

troutsupport said:


> Just like you Marcus to be looking for the overlooked intricate details while on the water ;-)


Boom! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> Starting off with on TroutSupport.com but hope to ramp up to some key tackle shops in select areas.


Since I didn't win, when will they be available?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Since I didn't win, when will they be available?


Sunday Night, tonight, at 7pm officially.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Will you be posting a link? May need to grab a few....any weedless?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes sir, I'll be posting a link this evening about 7pm. 

They are weedless rigged with the right hook. A Wide Gap Swim bait hook. I'll be working on a rigging video this week. we're still looking for the best recommendations on hooks and searching ourselves as well. I've been able to use just about any hook but some need a little fine tuning. I'll post my hook rec's this eve with the post.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Placed my order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

